# Colloidal Silver



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello All,
Was wondering if anybody is using colloidal silver and if so, Do you notice any difference in the way your birds fly?? Thanks for any info.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Never used it. What is it?


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Not real sure. On the bottle it says "Natural Solution for Healthier Birds". And is distributed By: Healthline Vancouver, Wa


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

"Colloidal Silver -
The Rediscovery of a Super Antibiotic?

Colloidal silver appears to be a powerful, natural antibiotic and preventative against infections. Acting as a catalyst, it reportedly disables the enzyme that one-celled bacteria, viruses and fungi need for their oxygen metabolism. They suffocate without corresponding harm occurring to human enzymes or parts of the human body chemistry. The result is the destruction of disease-causing organisms in the body and in the food.
Early Research

Colloidal silver was in common use until 1938. Many remember their grandparents putting silver dollars in milk to prolong its freshness at room temperature. At the turn of the century, scientists had discovered that the body's most important fluids are colloidal in nature: suspended ultra-fine particles. Blood, for example, carries nutrition and oxygen to the body cells. This led to studies with colloidal silver. Prior to 1938, colloidal silver was used by physicians as a mainstream antibiotic treatment and was considered quite "high-tech." Production methods, however, were costly. The pharmaceutical industry moved in, causing colloidal research to be set aside in favor of fast working and financially lucrative drugs.

The Food and Drug Administration today classifies colloidal silver as a pre-1938 drug. A letter from the FDA dated 9/13/91 states: "These products may continue to be marketed . . . as long as they are advertised and labeled for the same use as in 1938 and as long as they are manufactured in the original manner." Some of the manufacturing methods used before 1938 are still used today. An electro-colloidal process, which is known to be the best method, is used.
Contemporary Studies

While studying regeneration of limbs, spinal cords and organs in the late 1970s, Robert O. Becker, M.D., author of The Body Electric, discovered that silver ions promote bone growth and kill surrounding bacteria. The March 1978 issue of Science Digest, in an article, "Our Mightiest Germ Fighter," reported: "Thanks to eye-opening research, silver is emerging as a wonder of modern medicine. An antibiotic kills perhaps a half-dozen different disease organisms, but silver kills some 650. Resistant strains fail to develop. Moreover, silver is virtually non-toxic." The article ended with a quote by Dr. Harry Margraf, a biochemist and pioneering silver researcher who worked with the late Carl Moyer, M.D., chairman of Washington University's Department of Surgery in the 1970s: "Silver is the best all-around germ fighter we have."
How It Works

The presence of colloidal silver near a virus, fungus, bacterium or any other single celled pathogen disables its oxygen metabolism enzyme, its chemical lung, so to say. Within a few minutes, the pathogen suffocates and dies, and is cleared out of the body by the immune, lymphatic and elimination systems. Unlike pharmaceutical antibiotics, which destroy beneficial enzymes, colloidal silver leaves these tissue-cell enzymes intact, as they are radically different from the enzymes of primitive single-celled life. Thus colloidal silver is absolutely safe for humans, reptiles, plants and all multi-celled living matter. "

This and more info in the pigeon and dove e-book.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

philodice, great article i've read about it befor. Would you use it?
Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Fishsean1 said:


> Hello All,
> Was wondering if anybody is using colloidal silver and if so, Do you notice any difference in the way your birds fly?? Thanks for any info.


I use it topically on injuries or infections, and is great to use on pox lesions, and a drop down the throat for internal infections. Also, a drop in the eye for infections of the eye. I don't use it as a regular preventive, and only use on occasions when I feel it is necessary.

Sovereign Silver is a very good brand to use.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

For the curious, Where would someone purchase these products?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

whitesnmore said:


> For the curious, Where would someone purchase these products?



Sovereign Silver can be purchased at any health food store. Our county rehabber has used it on injuries and infections for over 30 years. She not only treats pigeons but all sea birds and ducks/geese and more!  

I do not recommend it as a regular preventative as it being used in regular dosing or large quantities it can get stored in the body.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Treesa, Am I correct in assuming it would be a good thing to use for wounds received from hawk talons? The infection from them is what generally kills the bird when they escape.
Ken


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, you can use it to clean out and flush the wound, but with hawk or cat caught birds I would still recommend using the appropriate antibiotic.


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I picked this up from my local feed store. I am going to give it a try. Thanks for everyones info..Much appreciated!!


----------

